# My computer does not reboot when hdmi is connected to my TV



## coralcrazed

Hello all, 

 here is my problem. I have an ATI Radion hd 3650 video cart with an hdmi port in my dell inspiron 530 desktop computer. Purchased a 50 foot hdmi to hdmi cable to connect from the video card to my TV (panasonic tc-p54g10) plazma 52" screen. ok simple enough right? i plug it all in run the wire behind all the furniture and I get my pc to show on my TV with some display adjustments and tweeks. OK great! i go to power off my PC and restart and nothing but a black screen. Dell tells me its called a no post. thats when nothing shows up on the screen. interestingly when i restart my computer with the HDMI cable disconnected, it starts no problem but again when the hdmi connection is used and plugged to my TV it prevents a system restart. 

Dell loaded updated BIOS and updated rivers as well as updated software and drivers for my ATI radeon 3650 video card. which did nothing and I still have the same problem. they even had a guy come to my home to switch out the card and same thing. Not they are having another person come to my home to replace the mother board.  

whats going on why is this connection not allowing the computer to boot?   I have been reading up on some new HDMI 1.4 version that may be causing the problem.  But don't know enough about the new version or any fixes to the problem... Not sure if thats the problem to begin with.  

 i'm willing to try anything to get it working.

thanks sooooo much in advance for your help.


----------



## sniperchang

Is there any difference if the TV is turned on or off?


----------



## tremmor

interesting......but no, i do not have an answer. I did have something similar happen. bought a usb Hauppauge wintv. when it was hooked up to the usb port it would not start. just a black screen. put it on another computer and worked fine. called the support people at Hauppauge and they gave up. i lend up exchanging it for an Avermedia. boots fine. 

i just decided it was a compatibility issue with the intel motherboard. and maybe seeing it as a boot device.  ill be watching. now im curious.


----------



## phenexx

Having the EXACT same issue... The pc won't restart properly with the hdmi cable plugged in. I have a brand new pc with gigabyte motherboard and nvidia card.. I've updated bios but to no effect. 

I'm gonna try also pluggin in a VGA cable alongside the hdmi.. Maybe the system won't boot on purpose without vga. I can't really figure it out. In the meantime i've been waiting to plug the hdmi cable in until after the pc boots... kinda annoying.

Will try some tests later myself but please keep us posted here if you have any success or updates on tests performed.


----------



## phenexx

also curious to know what motherboard you use too...


----------



## coralcrazed

phenexx said:


> Having the EXACT same issue... The pc won't restart properly with the hdmi cable plugged in. I have a brand new pc with gigabyte motherboard and nvidia card.. I've updated bios but to no effect.
> 
> I'm gonna try also pluggin in a VGA cable alongside the hdmi.. Maybe the system won't boot on purpose without vga. I can't really figure it out. In the meantime i've been waiting to plug the hdmi cable in until after the pc boots... kinda annoying.
> 
> Will try some tests later myself but please keep us posted here if you have any success or updates on tests performed.



here is a follow up 

DO NOT BUT A PANNASONIC HDTV.  i found it to be an issue with the TV in this case pannasonic.  horrible company.  they know of the problem and covered thier ass by publishing that its not a reccomended connection in thier manual.  its not a computer issue.  if it was it would not have worked on my other HDTV in my home.  I am considering a class action law suit as pannasonic refuses to even send a tach out to troubleshoot.  tv is 3 months old and they will do nothing.  so fair warning to all.  Imagine an HDTV and being forced to use VGA instead of HDMI.  vga does not yield good video and also no sound.  this was an oversight.  pannasonic will not take care of thier customer. BEWARE!


----------



## coralcrazed

phenexx said:


> Having the EXACT same issue... The pc won't restart properly with the hdmi cable plugged in. I have a brand new pc with gigabyte motherboard and nvidia card.. I've updated bios but to no effect.
> 
> I'm gonna try also pluggin in a VGA cable alongside the hdmi.. Maybe the system won't boot on purpose without vga. I can't really figure it out. In the meantime i've been waiting to plug the hdmi cable in until after the pc boots... kinda annoying.
> 
> Will try some tests later myself but please keep us posted here if you have any success or updates on tests performed.



I'm wondering whats the make of your TV?


----------



## coralcrazed

sniperchang said:


> Is there any difference if the TV is turned on or off?



no diff. there is communication from the TV that prevents the computer from rebooting.


----------



## sniperchang

coralcrazed said:


> no diff. there is communication from the TV that prevents the computer from rebooting.



Maybe there's a way to prevent this "communication".

Have you tried using a DVI port on the graphics card, and use a DVI-HDMI adapter?


----------



## coralcrazed

sniperchang said:


> Maybe there's a way to prevent this "communication".
> 
> Have you tried using a DVI port on the graphics card, and use a DVI-HDMI adapter?



now that is the best advice that anyone has told me to date by far.  didn't think of doing that.  yes I have a dvi port on the graphics card that currently connects to my computer monito that works great.  I will look into getting the adaptor immediaty and try it.   i will report here my findings.  thanks so much for the suggestion.  any idea if i will lose resolution on a dvi port?  i know i tried VGA and the quality on a large screen is horrible.  hey, thanks again.


----------



## Gabe63

Just for fun do you have a short cable you can try? I ahve heard the long HDMI cables may not transmit. I have not verrified this myself. Heck, just another cable to try.


----------



## coralcrazed

Gabe63 said:


> Just for fun do you have a short cable you can try? I ahve heard the long HDMI cables may not transmit. I have not verrified this myself. Heck, just another cable to try.



tried that already... made no diff.


----------



## coralcrazed

ok ran out to best buy and purchased dvi to hdmi adapter to plug to the dvi port of the video card and STILL does not work.  

I'm out of luck.  i'm seriously considering a class action against panasonic.  they didn't even troubleshoot, nothing.  best word of advice, stay far away from panasonic HDTV's its definatly the TV thats sending out a signal to the computer that prevents it from restarting.  why the %^#&$ would panasonic do this?   doesn't everyone connect thier computer to thier TV? They suck!  talking to a lawyer to see what can be done now.  unfortunatly, sometimes thats the only way to make these big companies "do the right thing".


----------



## phenexx

My tv is a Sony Bravia..

I've somehow gotten around the issue by using a normal VGA cable along with the hdmi also... It's a workaround but it seems to help. The computer will boot normally and i can see it booting using 'PC mode' on the tv.. once windows launches the hdmi activates and i switch over to the HDMI channel. 

I may have to live with it. Some further googling tells me that this issue is not limited to panasonic or any specific tv manufacturer, it seems to occur on random tvs and random graphics cards.


----------



## sniperchang

coralcrazed said:


> now that is the best advice that anyone has told me to date by far.  didn't think of doing that.  yes I have a dvi port on the graphics card that currently connects to my computer monito that works great.  I will look into getting the adaptor immediaty and try it.   i will report here my findings.  thanks so much for the suggestion.  any idea if i will lose resolution on a dvi port?  i know i tried VGA and the quality on a large screen is horrible.  hey, thanks again.



No the quality should be the same (as long as you set up the resolution correctly and all that). Both DVI and HDMI are digital signals that are completely compatible with each other, hence why an adapter is inexpensive.



coralcrazed said:


> ok ran out to best buy and purchased dvi to hdmi adapter to plug to the dvi port of the video card and STILL does not work.
> 
> I'm out of luck.  i'm seriously considering a class action against panasonic.  they didn't even troubleshoot, nothing.  best word of advice, stay far away from panasonic HDTV's its definatly the TV thats sending out a signal to the computer that prevents it from restarting.  why the %^#&$ would panasonic do this?   doesn't everyone connect thier computer to thier TV? They suck!  talking to a lawyer to see what can be done now.  unfortunatly, sometimes thats the only way to make these big companies "do the right thing".



Sorry it didn't work out for you. 

Maybe you can try the VGA again. When I hook up my laptop to our HDTV, it looks fine. Maybe when you tried it, you didn't set the resolution or something?


----------



## cbasham

*help me please *

hi im having a little trouble booting my pc when its connected to my tv through a hdmi cable. However if i boot my pc while a monitor is connected and then connect it to my tv it works! now my monitor is broke im just wondering if there is anything i can change on the settings before i boot my pc to make it work on my tv. 
if i boot whilst the tv is connected it comes up invalid format on the screen.


----------



## aestivalne

*Similar Issue*

Hey there,

I thought I was the only one that had this issue!  I recently updated my BIOS on my Inspiron 530S and found that I could no longer boot my PC... and only after much trial and error did I learn that this only happened when I was connected to my Sharp 40" LCD monitor.  (I was going through other steps for a failed BIOS load and realized that the only times I could get the system to boot were when it was connected to traditional PC monitors).  

I'm wondering if anyone else has had any luck / experience dealing with this issue.  I personally am using the Intel on board graphics card with a simple VGA D-sub.  Like the OP, I can boot the system with the cable disconnected and then display video after the system has booted.  

Two things I am going to try at a later time:
1) Find a different surge protector and isolate the TV from all other devices on the protector.  
2) Reflash the BIOS to an earlier version (if I can find one).

I'll update once I see the results.  My suspicion is that there is a trace amount of voltage coming back over the line that is preventing the system from posting.


----------



## aestivalne

cbasham said:


> hi im having a little trouble booting my pc when its connected to my tv through a hdmi cable. However if i boot my pc while a monitor is connected and then connect it to my tv it works! now my monitor is broke im just wondering if there is anything i can change on the settings before i boot my pc to make it work on my tv.
> if i boot whilst the tv is connected it comes up invalid format on the screen.



Try connecting your system to another monitor and backing your resolution down to something standard (such as 1024 x 768 or 800 x 600).


----------



## spudbudy

*Dell inspiron 530*



aestivalne said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I thought I was the only one that had this issue!  I recently updated my BIOS on my Inspiron 530S and found that I could no longer boot my PC... and only after much trial and error did I learn that this only happened when I was connected to my Sharp 40" LCD monitor.  (I was going through other steps for a failed BIOS load and realized that the only times I could get the system to boot were when it was connected to traditional PC monitors).
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone else has had any luck / experience dealing with this issue.  I personally am using the Intel on board graphics card with a simple VGA D-sub.  Like the OP, I can boot the system with the cable disconnected and then display video after the system has booted.
> 
> Two things I am going to try at a later time:
> 1) Find a different surge protector and isolate the TV from all other devices on the protector.
> 2) Reflash the BIOS to an earlier version (if I can find one).
> 
> I'll update once I see the results.  My suspicion is that there is a trace amount of voltage coming back over the line that is preventing the system from posting.



I have just had the same experience after updating the bios from dell. They ended up sending out a motherboard and power supply to fix the no post which I see right now wasn't the problem it was because it was hooked upto 
my pioneer elite plasma and wouldn't boot. finally tried the lcd 22" monitor and it boots right up. How strange it worked just fine before the bios update 
but I was in the middle of doing a bunch of MS updates at the same time so I didn't know what to blame it on. The new motherboard has the newest bios and it does the same thing as the last one. Waiting for dell to call me back and see if there is anything to be done or do I have to live with it.


----------

